# What makes photo tents better when photographing pens



## farmer (Nov 20, 2014)

I just wonder why everyone is using a photo tent to photograph pens.

If you went to a professional product photographer studio and hire them to photograph your pen and he doesn't use a photo tent, then why are you guys?

I have researched photographing smooth reflective surfaces and not once did any professional use a light lent.

I am not saying there isn't professional product photographers that don't use light tents, I am saying I just haven't seen one .


Farmer


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 20, 2014)

Maybe it has something to do with them being Professionals, and knowing all of the tricks of the trade.
Len


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 20, 2014)

I guess I use it because, everybody else was using them when I joined the IAP back....almost 7 years now. I was taking them outside under the Lanai roof when I lived in Florida. Mark Liggett takes his outside and, has great results. (makes beautiful pens too) So...there's my answer to your question. :biggrin: Do you have a better way of lighting a pen? Details? Thanks!:wink:


----------



## mredburn (Nov 20, 2014)

Its because they have a dedicated space and  special light setups like light boxes that control the light. We usually dont have a dedicated studio for just photos.


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 20, 2014)

Check out http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photography-basics-why-use-light-tent-121808/.

Professional photographers often use light tents for product photography, but when they don't, they employ multiple lights, diffusers, and reflectors to achieve the desired results.

I go back and forth between the two.  The light tent is simpler, but discrete diffusers give me more detailed control.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## donnalleyd (Nov 20, 2014)

Let me start with my wife is a photographer not me.  Her focus is on infants and family photos but has done several other types of photography.  This is what I have learned over the years.

1) Photography studio lights are way brighter than you think.  The light tents are nowhere close to studio lights.
2) Photographers tend to know or learn proper exposure, aperture, ISO, lighting balance and white balance settings.  All of these numbers interact with each other and a sweet spot exist.
3) Most photographers also rely on editing via photoshop to perfect the picture to their liking.
4) Glare is caused by the light reflecting into the lens in a random pattern.  Glare can be reduced with more light and less exposure.  Kind of counter intuitive.
5)  Studio lights are awesome but a real pain to get positioned and balanced correctly.  Light tents guarantee same results every time (minus the slight dim of bulbs overtime).  Then you need to decided if you want to diffuse via umbrella or light box or not at all.
6)  My wife never uses a tripod because the studio lights are bright enough that camera shake is non-existent due to the low exposure time.  Not easy to do with constant on bulbs.

To sum it up if not a professional photographer, the time and effort to learn all of the techniques is not worth it just to get a slightly better picture that really only a professional could tell the difference.


----------



## farmer (Nov 20, 2014)

*Question*



Sylvanite said:


> Check out http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photography-basics-why-use-light-tent-121808/.
> 
> Professional photographers often use light tents for product photography, but when they don't, they employ multiple lights, diffusers, and reflectors to achieve the desired results.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Eric
I like your pictures by the way.
Are those professional product photographers using they're light tents or photo tents to photograph exotic woods with a smooth clear finish?

Most  pen makers hand pick the rarest exotics woods with the wildest wood figure or wood grain and is a major selling point and is a must that the color and wood grain can be clearly seen in the photograph.

farmer


----------



## farmer (Nov 20, 2014)

*photography*



donnalleyd said:


> Let me start with my wife is a photographer not me.  Her focus is on infants and family photos but has done several other types of photography.  This is what I have learned over the years.
> 
> 1) Photography studio lights are way brighter than you think.  The light tents are nowhere close to studio lights.
> 2) Photographers tend to know or learn proper exposure, aperture, ISO, lighting balance and white balance settings.  All of these numbers interact with each other and a sweet spot exist.
> ...


 
Hi 
I agree allot with what you say.
But the surface of peoples skin is different from the surface of a pen.
I would have to say portrait photography is a completely different kind of photography. 
Different lenses different soft boxes or umbrella's. different lights.
Bright continues lights make people squint their eyes.
Photography on exotic woods with a smooth clear surface  where you need to see through the finish is different them almost all kinds of photography.

I would like to edit #4
4) Glare is caused by the Polarized and UV light waves reflecting into the lens in a random pattern.  Glare can be reduced with more light and less exposure.  Kind of counter intuitive.

How ?

Glare can only be reduced by the use of filters , angle of the light source to the object to the camera and by reducing the brightness of the light.
Or by using a light source that doesn't produce Polarized light.

How can Glare be controlled inside a photo tent  besides turning the lights down ?

Farmer


----------



## donnalleyd (Nov 20, 2014)

farmer said:


> donnalleyd said:
> 
> 
> > Let me start with my wife is a photographer not me.  Her focus is on infants and family photos but has done several other types of photography.  This is what I have learned over the years.
> ...



You are right, filters work best for taking all of the glare away.  Remember I am not the photographer.  Talked to my wife and she explained what she is doing when she changes everything around is making the glare crisper or more prominent using depth of field and different focal points.  This is usually to create an effect in the eyes of the subject.  Similar to pens in some respect because it is a some curved surface.  I am wrong on point 4 and willing to admit it.  Sorry for misleading.  Polarizing filters are the best for removal if you can't change the angle of the light.  Best is bounce the flash or angle it so the light wont reflect back towards the lens.  Also, I personally even have all the equipment to make the pictures in a studio but I am building a light tent for pens.  Just do it, it is cheaper and easier than studio lights.  Also, my wife is tired of me messing with her setup.


----------



## G1Pens (Nov 21, 2014)

The key to all photography is light! Professionals have much better control of their lighting. They have a better understanding of light and the proper lighting equipment to control the lighting and reflections. They also (usually) have better cameras and therefore more control over exposure.

I think all of that has been mentioned in the posts. I just wanted to recap in a simpler way.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 21, 2014)

I will bite, I am likely going to get some flack for this but I really don't care.

Why is this even a question?  If you have researched as you have claimed the subject of light tents then you will very quickly and clearly see why they exist.


----------



## farmer (Nov 22, 2014)

*Thread: What makes photo tents better when photographing pens*



edstreet said:


> I will bite, I am likely going to get some flack for this but I really don't care.
> 
> Why is this even a question?  If you have researched as you have claimed the subject of light tents then you will very quickly and clearly see why they exist.


 
Ed the topic has never been why light tents exist.
And I am crushed that you think I would give flack after we haven't spoken for such a long time. :wink:

I really wanted everyone to think about why a light tent is better to use in pen photography.
Because of the highly reflected surfaces, pens are not easy to photograph.

Photographing exotic woods with a clear smooth finish is a specialized area of photography.

Its like looking  through a store front window on a sunny day  and getting blinded by the suns reflection.

Ed have you ever used a technic called Cross polarization on your pens?

I have been using this technic for a while, and I thinks it  could be a helpful tool in pen photography.

I hope to set up this weekend and do some product photography.
I will post the results.


----------

